# Review of Wyndham Oceanside Pier Studio Hotel Room



## Clifbell (Mar 6, 2021)

This Review is of the Wyndham Pier hotel room in the beach town of Oceanside, Ca. just 38 miles north of San Diego. I was staying at the timeshare as part of a Worldmark (owned by Wyndham) timeshare package. During the sales presentation where I earned 30k Wyndham rewards points (good for two nights in a one bedroom at a timeshare), there wasn't a significant update.  They are still talking about maybe there will be a new website and a new tier, but no concrete deals on either.  There is also very little details on the impact of Travel and Leisure purchase.  And thanks to the TUG members who responded to my post about my question on renting timeshare weeks!!!

The video includes;
1) A view of the room
2) View of from the pool
3) Options to book the hotel

Review of the Wyndham Oceanside Pier hotel room


----------



## samara64 (Mar 12, 2021)

Like and enjoy your reviews. Maybe we will meet in one of these resorts. Keep them coming.

New website is already semi life. at   https://www.worldmarkbywyndham.com/


----------

